# Cypress Arrow K9 Academy, Cane Corso



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

This breeder/trainer has been lighting up on social media. The kennel is called Cypress Arrow K9 Academy, Cane Corso Kennels and it is owned by Tina Frey and her daughter. They are apparently a very reputable breeder that focuses on working dogs and are the biggest Cane Corso breeders in Louisianna/south. Video footage has come up in the past week of them abusing dogs in their training program. There is a chocolate lab and a cane corso from their own program that belongs to a client.

According to another cane corso breeder:
"Arriving March/April our two Import females from Cyress Arrow Cane Corso, New Orleans, USA.

Cypress Arrow are proud to present their bred Cane Corso with OVER two decades of breeding and training experience with quantifiable proof. The offspring that there dogs produce, posses very high working drives and are well suited for dual purpose K9 work (competition, IPO, PSA), Narcotics, SAR, Personal Protection, Agility, Rally or any other working dog sports) Cypress Arrow are the ONLY Cane Corso breeder in the U.S.A. that owns a DLE CERTIFIED NARCOTICS and EXPLOSIVES detection Cane Corso. They also own one of the first Cadaver/HRD Cane Corso and the only Air-Scent Live search Cane Corso in America. Cypress Arrow are one of the LARGEST Cane Corso kennel in the southern United States."

Since the story exploded on social media, they shut down every single channel of communication and social media sites. They have shut down their physical location as well on websites to stop the huge influx of bad reviews. The police are investigating at this moment and are gathering evidence. There are clients' dogs that are boarded but clients cannot contact them (apparently).

The video is extremely hard to watch. The abuse and laughing is from Tina Frey (the owner) and her daughter. VIDEO WARNING: DOGS BEING PHYSICALLY ABUSED


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

How horrible!! Those poor, poor dogs don’t know why they’re being beat.. If that were my dog, the dog wouldn’t be the only thing trying to fight back.


----------



## Kane1111 (5 mo ago)

Let’s hope for karma !!! That’s awful poor dogs


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> How horrible!! Those poor, poor dogs don’t know why they’re being beat.. If that were my dog, the dog wouldn’t be the only thing trying to fight back.


The owners:
"They purchased their Cane Corso Mia from Cypress Arrow. They said she was mild-mannered until she was sent to a month-long obedience training session at the K-9 Academy. When Mia got back from training, she became aggressive with the other family dogs, which led to the Thomas’ enrolling the dog in Cypress Arrow’s advanced obedience class. Instead of solving their problems, they said Mia came home worse than before, even biting family members."

Article with the owners' quotes: :More owners speak out about animal abuse in Lena, RPSO investigates claims

I believe it was reactivity training in that video but I"m not 100% certain. It's still mind boggling that the cane corso was treated this way.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

More on local news, with an interview with the owner of the chocolate lab getting thrown repeatedly to the ground -- they claim to have paid $3,000 for this awful experience:


https://www.livingstonparishnews.com/breaking_news/local-family-claims-pet-was-abused-in-video-depicting-alleged-animal-cruelty-at-k9-academy/article_3761c718-1a51-11ed-af37-67482ebbed75.html


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Magwart said:


> More on local news, with an interview with the owner of the chocolate lab getting thrown repeatedly to the ground -- they claim to have paid $3,000 for this awful experience:
> 
> 
> https://www.livingstonparishnews.com/breaking_news/local-family-claims-pet-was-abused-in-video-depicting-alleged-animal-cruelty-at-k9-academy/article_3761c718-1a51-11ed-af37-67482ebbed75.html


Oh my goodness, I cannot imagine how heartbreaking it is to see this. The lab looked like a sweetheart in that video too. It slipped my mind that you’re in Louisiana. Hopefully the case doesn’t lose steam anytime soon


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I just don't understand why someone would prescribe to these methods. Why get involved in dogs when you obviously don't like them.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

That videos gross. For the down, that’s the down you want? Submissively laying on its side? And they’re laughing


----------



## Jordan_and_his_dog (7 mo ago)

Awful! I’m starting to understand why certain charities and groups condemn aversives. They probably think this is what aversive looks like when they couldn’t be further from the truth about prong collars etc being used correctly.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It never happens but jail time should be sought for those people along with the mandatory lifetime ban on owning any animals whatsoever.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Severe animal cruelty is a felony in my state. Unless they plea it down they go to prison.
Please refrain from describing violent acts you would enjoy doing or observing. Descriptions of "eye for an eye" repercussions can quickly get out of hand.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

I watched 47seconds of that video and it just disgust me. Those poor dogs. Everyone wonders why I hate humans, well there you have it people. I hate people who abuse animals, children and the elder it really gets under my skin.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

There are some developments now.

They lawyered up and he made some really weird statements. Apparently, the police have confiscated computers, financial records etc. The lawyer compared it to what the FBI did to Trump (interesting statement but very attention getting toward certain groups).

Also he says the breeder is a great trainer and trains other trainers. And how cane corsos kill people if they are not trained correctly. Their explanation for the corso being on 2 leashes and being hit: The cane corso was trying to bite through one of the leashes, which would result in the trainer or her daughter to be bitten. Hitting the dog serves as a distraction from biting through the leash. I'm not sure how valid that is but it looked wrong. And by David Winners' reaction, I don't think he had to do any of that to his cane corso or any dog for that matter.

The videos were made and released by an employee that was fired 1 week prior to the release of the videos.

They also said Tina Frey (the cane corso breeder and owner of the training facility) has never hurt or injured a dog in her care before. Which is weird because there is a video literally showing her hurting the dogs..?

When one of the dog owners confronted Tina, they explained the training method by saying it is "just correction training".

I've never trained or worked with a dog like cane corsos and Fern is a soft dog, but I just don't see why anyone would have to resort to that. I know these types of dogs need a firm hand but nothing like this... Currently Tina Frey is facing 2 charges of aggravated cruelty to animals. I hope there is more to come.

I posted this story because not only is it terrible but it puts a lot of working dog people in a really bad light. She was contracted to the police in that area and offered a lot of assistance with her dogs (detection). She had a great reputation for many years and I know a lot of people here do sport/work with their dogs. I hope this doesn't drag the working dog community through more mud. Tina Frey (the breeder and trainer) is apparently well regarded nationally in both training and as a breeder. She trains detection dogs and SAR dogs. 









Lawyer for Cypress Arrow’s owner releases statement on dog abuse allegations


Bradley Drell of Gold Weems law firm claims Tina Frey is “innocent of any claim of animal cruelty” and that RPSO is going “overboard” in its investigation.




www.knoe.com












Another dog owner steps forward over alleged dog abuse in Lena


Just under a week after dog abuse allegations rose against a K9 academy in Lena, another dog owner has come forward to share her story.




www.kalb.com


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

Horrible and awful.. poor dogs. Even if there are no physical wounds, they will have mental scars from this..


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Pretty disgusting stuff. The video posted here alone should allow a prosecutor to hold them accountable for animal cruelty. And people wonder why dogs maul...


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

those monsters are not trainers and should go to jail for 40 years apiece. Its so sad that the poor- now a people hating dog had to go thru that _torture_ to make that recording-every body should record their trainers. Why didn't the owners of the dogs complain about this before hand-they knew it was happening-you NEVER EVER hit or throw a dog or any animal for any reason it only make dogs hate people and become aggressive. NO REAL/Good trainer who knew what they were doing would ever do that to a dog that those monsters did. I hope the lab owner and others sues them for millions $$$$$ for ruining/torturing their poor dogs. 24/7 live recording should be the mandatory law in the US for all animal trainers/training services,locations in all buildings.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hopps said:


> Tina Frey (the breeder and trainer) is apparently well regarded nationally in both training and as a breeder. She trains detection dogs and SAR dogs.


Yeah, I was thinking when I first saw the name that I'd heard it somewhere before, but darned if I can remember where...
I have seen videos before of where an aggressive dog that wasn't leash trained had to be secured by two people to prevent it biting, but they never had to hit the dog. And if they were worried about the dog biting through the leash, the dog would be muzzled.

Of course, that assumes you could get the muzzle on the dog without being bitten...


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

I couldn't watch more than a few seconds. Horrible.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Of course, that assumes you could get the muzzle on the dog without being bitten...


I was a dog groomer for 15+ years. You can always get gloves that the dogs can not bite through so you can get a muzzle on. There is never a need to"beat" a dog like they did.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I've watched enough dog training videos to know it IS possible. Often, the trainer will ask the owner to put the muzzle on. Most dogs won't bite their owners.

No excuse for violence!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> I've watched enough dog training videos to know it IS possible. Often, the trainer will ask the owner to put the muzzle on. Most dogs won't bite their owners.
> 
> No excuse for violence!


I believe this was a 2-4 week board and train for advanced obedience (main reason was dog reactivity of some sort?). I think I'm naive in the fact that I just can't believe a "well respected" trainer and breeder would treat any dog like this, let alone a dog that they produced. 

Anyways they turned themselves in, claims innocence and got their mugshots done. Hopefully the police are able to do their jobs without interference!


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

Wow, these people deserve a serious punishment. I don't think I could be the owner of that poor corso. I would probably land in prison.


----------

